# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρες

## persefoni78

Δε ξερω αν εχει σχεση με καταθλιψη αυτο που παθαινω. Υπαρχουν πολλες μερες που θελω να κοιμαμαι συνεχεια. Θα κοιμηθω το βραδυ και θα σηκωθω την αλλη μερα κατα της 8-9 το βραδυ! Δηλαδη οταν με πιανει αυτο, κοιμαμαι περιπου 17 με 19 ωρες! Δε το παθαινω καθε μερα αλλα αρκετα συχνα. Θα ξυπνησω το πρωι και εχω μια βαρεμαρα και μια αισθηση να συνεχισω να ξαπλωνω. Θα πω ας κοιμηθω λιγο ακομα και αυτο με παει συνεχομενα. Μετα δε θελω να σηκωθω. Κοιμαμαι, ξυπναω και αλλαζω πλευρο και συνεχιζω. Σαν να πεφτω σε ληθαργο. 
Παλια οταν παθαινα κρισεις πανικου, το εκανα οταν ημουνα μονη μου στο σπιτι απο τον φοβο μη μου συμβει κατι. Αλλωτε το εκανα οταν ημουν θυμωμενη και δεν ειχα ορεξη να μαλλωνω. Αλλα σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις πιεζα τον εαυτο μου να κοιμηθει. 
Το προβλημα ειναι οταν μου συμβαινει χωρις λογο. Δε ξερω γιατι αλλα αντι να σηκωθω ξεκουραστη το πρωι και να θελω να ασχοληθω με τα καθημερινα, νιωθω βαρεμαρα. Απολαμβανω να κοιμαμαι και να χουζουρευω. Αν δε σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι το πρωι που θα ξυπνησω και πω ας κοιμηθω λιγακι ακομα, παει αυτο ηταν. Θα φαω ολη τη μερα στο κρεβατι. 
Μου εχει γινει μεγαλο προβλημα γιατι χανω τη μερα και ξενυχταω τα βραδια. Δε χαιρομαι τις μερες. :Frown:  Και κατα συνεπεια αλλαξε και το ωραριο του υπνου μου. Αφου ξενυχταω μετα παλι κοιμαμαι την ημερα αφου εχω κουραστει. 
Τις μερες ομως που δε μου συμβαινει, σηκωνομαι κανονικα το πρωι, ξεκουραστη και μαλιστα δεν εχω διαθεση να συνεχισω να ξαπλωνω αλλα βαριεμαι στο κρεβατι. 
Το χει παθει κανενας αυτο? Που να οφειλεται? 
Το χω προσπαθησει να μην το κανω οταν με πιανει αλλα νιωθω κουρασμενη και βαριεμαι και το μυαλο μου ειναι να ξαναγυρισω στο κρεβατι.

----------


## axl100

κανε μια στον γκουγκλη και θα λυθουν οι απορριες σου  :Smile:  αν σου απαντησει καποιος κινδινευει να φαει την αναφαρορα επιτοπου, υπαρχουν και καλα παιδια στο φορουμ :Ρ

----------


## persefoni78

Το χα ψαξει πριν λιγο καιρο στο γκουγκλ αλλα δε βρηκα κατι να ταιριαζει. Γιατι αν μου απαντησει καποιος θα φαει αναφορα :Confused:

----------


## betelgeuse

Εχω μια φιλη που το κανει αυτο οταν ξεμενει απο τσιγαρα.
Η καταθλιψη προκαλει διαταραχες στον υπνο αλλα προκαλει και πολλα αλλα.Εγω κοιμομουν χωρις ρυθμο.Την μια πρωι την αλλη μεσημερι την αλλη βραδυ και ποτε πανω απο 5 ωρες συνεχομενα.Δεν αρκει μονο αυτο για να εχεις καταθλιψη.
Κανε μια καταγραφη να δεις ποσο συχνα συμβαινει και αν πιστευεις πως ειναι προβλημα απευθυνσου σε νευρολογο.

Να ρωτησω και κατι.Πως ανταποκρινεσαι στις υποχρεωσεις σου?Πχ κανεις τα πραγματα που πρεπει να κανεις ή τα αφηνεις για να κοιμηθεις?
Δουλευεις?
Μενεις μονη?Aν δεν μενεις μονη,πως βλεπουν τα ατομα με τα οποια μενεις μαζι αυτη την κατασταση?

----------


## betelgeuse

> Το χα ψαξει πριν λιγο καιρο στο γκουγκλ αλλα δε βρηκα κατι να ταιριαζει. Γιατι αν μου απαντησει καποιος θα φαει αναφορα


Γενικα απαγορευεται να κανουμε διαγνωσεις και εσυ ξεκινησες το ποστ σου ρωτωντας αν μπορει να ειναι καταθλιψη.
Αν εγω σου ελεγα εχεις καταθλιψη και ογκο στον εγκεφαλο,λογικο ειναι να εσβηναν το ποστ μου.Απο την στιγμη που δεν ειμαστε ειδικοι δεν κανουμε διαγνωσεις απλα τα πραγματα.Εδω και οι ειδικοι καμμια φορα δεν ξερουν τι εχεις....

----------


## kuxumuxu

Δεν έχεις πράγματα να κάνεις που να μην σου επιτρέπουν να κοιμάσαι όλη μέρα?

Αν δεν έχεις, βρες! Βάλε κάτι κάθε πρωί, ώστε να σου γίνει συνήθεια, πχ. πρωινό τμήμα γυμναστηρίου.

----------


## persefoni78

Αν προσεξεις την αρχη του ποστ μου, θα δεις οτι δεν ρωτησα αν εχω καταθλιψη. Απλα ειπα την σκεψη μου οτι δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με καταθλιψη αυτο που παθαινω. Και το ειπα αυτο για να δειξω οτι δεν ξερω αν ποσταρα στο σωστο μερος γιατι εδω ειναι ο τομεας του φορουμ για την καταθλιψη.

----------


## betelgeuse

Εγω το καταλαβα,καποιος αλλος δεν το καταλαβε......

----------


## axl100

η καταθλιψη δεν μπορει να διαγνωστει ποτε απο ψυχιατρο, για το απλουστατο λογο πως οποιος εχει καταθλιχη δεν προκειται ποτε να παει απο μονος του σε ψυχιατρο, αυτα απο που να τα ξερει εκεινη τη νουμεραντζα απο την διαχειριση που ειναι τελειως ασχετη

----------


## betelgeuse

Axl καταρχας δεν σεβεσαι το θεμα της κοπελας.Κατα δευτερον μερικοι εχουν καταθλιψη και πηγαινουν αυτοβουλως σε ψυχιατρο.Με καθυστερηση μεν αλλα απο μονοι τους.
Αν εχεις προβλημα με τον Νικο μπορεις να τον βρισεις μεσω πμ ή να ανοιξεις δικο σου θεμα και οχι στο θεμα της Περσεφονης.Και στο κατω κατω αν δεν σου αρεσει το φορουμ μπορεις να το εγκαταλειψεις.

----------


## axl100

> Axl καταρχας δεν σεβεσαι το θεμα της κοπελας.Κατα δευτερον μερικοι εχουν καταθλιψη και πηγαινουν αυτοβουλως σε ψυχιατρο.Με καθυστερηση μεν αλλα απο μονοι τους.
> Αν εχεις προβλημα με τον Νικο μπορεις να τον βρισεις μεσω πμ και οχι στο θεμα της Περσεφονης.Και στο κατω κατω αν δεν σου αρεσει το φορουμ μπορεις να το εγκαταλειψεις


ο καταθλιπτικος μεχρι την θεραπεια πιστευει πως ειναι φυσιολογικος και εχει ολη την ευθυνη για την κατασταση του, και εσυ αδιαβαστη εισαι, για να εχει το κουραγιο να παει μονος του σε γιατρο προφανως δεν εχει καταθλιψη
και εσυ αν δεν σου αρεσει η γνωμη μου μπορεις να πας να πνιγεις

----------


## betelgeuse

Axl αδιαβαστη μπορει να ειμαι,αλλα με δυο καταθλιψεις λιγη εμπειρια θα την εχω.Και για μια ακομη φορα μην χαλας το θεμα της κοπελας.
Μπορεις να με βρισεις και με πμ

----------


## axl100

προφανος δεν εχεις ιδεα απο καταθλιψη, δοκιμασε υποχονδρια καλυτερα  :Wink:

----------


## nflu

Περσεφονη,εγω καθε φορα που το εχω παθει αυτο,πιο εντονα οταν ειχα καταθλιψη...σποραδικα τα επομενα χρονια.. ηταν γιατι δεν ηθελα να ξυπνησω στην πραγματικοτητα της ημερας... προτιμουσα να ξαναχωνω σαν την στρουθοκαμηλο το κεφαλι μου στην αμμο του υπνου.... κατι σαν αναβολη ενα πραγμα.. να ερθω αντιμετωπη με μια καθημερινοτητα... δυσκολη 'η αδεια 'η τρομαχτικη για εκαστοτε λογους.... οντως ειναι πολυ κουραστικο παντως...

----------


## marian_m

> Περσεφονη,εγω καθε φορα που το εχω παθει αυτο,πιο εντονα οταν ειχα καταθλιψη...σποραδικα τα επομενα χρονια.. ηταν γιατι δεν ηθελα να ξυπνησω στην πραγματικοτητα της ημερας... προτιμουσα να ξαναχωνω σαν την στρουθοκαμηλο το κεφαλι μου στην αμμο του υπνου.... κατι σαν αναβολη ενα πραγμα.. να ερθω αντιμετωπη με μια καθημερινοτητα... δυσκολη 'η αδεια 'η τρομαχτικη για εκαστοτε λογους.... οντως ειναι πολυ κουραστικο παντως...


Συμφωνώ. Είτε είναι σημάδι κατάθλιψης είτε όχι, πάντως είναι ένδειξη ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Και νομίζω ότι γνωρίζεις τι δεν πάει καλά στη ζωή σου, αλλά δεν είσαι έτοιμη να πάρεις αποφάσεις. Και προτιμάς να "αποκοιμίζεις" τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## lateralus

Μία απλή επίσκεψη σε παθολόγο για μια γενική αίματος και βιοχημικό έλεγχο θα ήταν μια καλή αρχή πιστεύω.Μπορεί να είναι κάτι πολύ πιο απλό. Μετά βλέπεις..

----------


## [email protected]@

Περσεφόνη μου καλησπέρα....έχουμε ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα....κ εγώ είμαι στην ίδια κατάσταση....κλείνω κ εγώ 17 ώρα κ 19 ώρα ύπνου...κ το κάνω μόνο κ μόνο επειδή δεν αντέχω να αντιμετωπίσω την ημέρα...την πραγματικότητα...υπάρχουν βέβαια στιγμές που νιώθω πολύ καλά...κ κάνω πολλά πράγματα...αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό το κάνω συστηματικά μένω ξύπνια όλο το βράδυ κ μετά κοιμάμαι όλη μέρα...νιώθω πως το έχω ανάγκη...είναι θέμα ζωτικής σημασίας πλέον....έχω περάσει κατάθλιψη...αλλά ευτυχώς ελαφριά....το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να σου πω είναι προσπάθησε να βάλεις ένα πρόγραμμα στη ζωή σου....κάνε κάτι που σου αρέσει...πάρε τις φίλες σου κ πήγαινε για μπάνιο...εγώ ξεκίνησα γυμναστήριο....κάτσε κ ασχολήσου με τον εαυτό σου...προσπάθησε να βγεις από αυτό....γιατί όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα σε τραβάει όλο κ περισσότερο αν δεν κάνεις κάτι....η ζωή είναι μικρή κ πρέπει να τη ζήσουμε στο έπακρο...!!!!!εγώ ξεκίνησα ήδη την προσπάθεια κ ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω το ίδιο ελπίζω κ για σένα...!!!!!

----------


## Remedy

συμφωνω με φλου και μαριαν
ειτε εχει ονομα ειτε οχι αυτο που σου συμβαινει, δειχνει να ειναι αποφυγη της πραγματικοτητας σου η των αποφασεων που πρεπει να παρεις.
ισως ειναι καλυτερα να ασχοληθεις με αυτα και να αφησεις τον υπνο να ακολουθησει τις νεες σου ισορροπιες  :Wink:

----------


## *Ghost*

Συμφωνω! Το οτι βλεπω πολυ ζωντανα ονειρα ειναι ενα εξτρα μπονους! :P
Και εγω περναω διαστηματα που κοιμαμαι παρα πολλες ωρες την ημερα, ειτε συνεχομενα ειτε σκορπια, και μου ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να ξυπνησω ή να σηκωθω. Αμα σηκωθω νιωθω πολυ κουρασμενη και το μονο που θελω ειναι να ξανακοιμηθω. 
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι πασχω απο καταθλιψη η οποια ερχεται και φευγει, αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι και εσυ εχεις καταθλιψη.

----------

